# bull bar?



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm curious how people utilize their bull bars...hmm? I see the bar has grown in popularity and many have mounted lights to them. What are some other uses for them? I bought mine for front end protection and to protect my rods when in my rod holder. I was wondering if anyone else has some other ideas or uses for them. Thanks!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I see alot come in at work on the same trucks that pull invisible trailers. Personally i would go with a brush guard unless you dont want all that on the bumper


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*for front end protection and to protect my rods when in my rod holder*

protect them from WHAT ???


----------

